#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Хочу в эту сказку (Бутан)

## Gaza

http://bigpicture.ru/?p=9728

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.12.2010), Pedma Kalzang (16.12.2010), А н д р е й (17.12.2010), Дордже (16.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

Обращайтесь к нам: поможем. Для активных участников БФ - скидки.

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=9728


Сказка стоит дорого, реально. Причем посуточно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Интересно, как чувствует себя человек, приехавший на своего рода развлечение, в страну с таталитарным провительством ( со всеми вытекающими от сюда последствиями ), ОЧЕНЬ ограниченный в передвижении и за приличную сумму?
Нет, если есть какое-то дело или цель благая, то ладно. А вот так, на красоту посмотреть и на поднивольных людей?..
Я бы не захотел ехать.
Наверняка Вы сможите найти более полезное и, если хотите, приятное применение Вашим деньгам и Вашему времени.

----------

Kit (17.12.2010), Torkwemada (29.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Интересно, как чувствует себя человек, приехавший на своего рода развлечение... ОЧЕНЬ ограниченный в передвижении и за приличную сумму?


Хорошо чувствует. Сервис в Бутане очень хороший. Да и в перемещениях он не очень-то ограничен: программа в Бутане всегда гибкая...




> в страну с таталитарным провительством ( со всеми вытекающими от сюда последствиями )... на красоту посмотреть и на поднивольных людей?..


Вы не повторяйте глупостей за тибетццким правительством в изгнании, пожалуйста. Это гнилая тибетццкая пропаганда тибетццкого правительства в изгнании [в том числе и из Бутана], что гражданам Бутана живется ооооочень плохо, там нет де[р]мократии и т.п. 

Дело в том, что великая богоизбранная тибеццкая нация, после того как им по исходе из Тибета дали в Бутане приют (фактически любезно предложили побыть гостями), стала там, прямо скажем, очень сильно свинячить, и быстро-быстро за(дол)бала абсолютно всех. Это как если бы вы пригласили к себе в Москву дальних родственников из далекого колхоза, в котором живется очень плохо. Родственники бы приехали, стали бы нажираться до свинского состояния за столом, отказались работать и стали требовать, чтобы вы их еще и кормили за свой счет, да еще стали приставать к вашей жене и дочке. Бутанцам, конечно, ничего не осталось, как попросить обнаглевших гостей убраться подальше в соседние Индию и Непал, где на сегодняшний день существует насколько колоний тибетццев в изгнании уже не из Тибета, а из Бутана. Ну и этой швали, естественно, ничего не остается, как поливать грязью своих бывших хозяев, которые когда-то дали им приют...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Друзья, давайте не флудить в теме.

----------

Joy (19.12.2010)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Хорошо чувствует. Сервис в Бутане очень хороший. Да и в перемещениях он не очень-то ограничен: программа в Бутане всегда гибкая...
> 
> 
> Вы не повторяйте глупостей за тибетццким правительством в изгнании, пожалуйста. Это гнилая тибетццкая пропаганда гнилого тибетццкого правительства в изгнании [в том числе и из Бутана], что гражданам Бутана живется ооооочень плохо, там нет де[р]мократии и т.п. 
> 
> Дело в том, что великая богоизбранная тибеццкая нация, после того как им по исходе из Тибета дали в Бутане приют (фактически любезно предложили побыть гостями), стала там, прямо скажем, очень сильно свинячить, и быстро-быстро за(дол)бала абсолютно всех. Это как если бы вы пригласили к себе в Москву дальних родственников из далекого колхоза, в котором живется очень плохо. Родственники бы приехали, стали бы нажираться до свинского состояния за столом, отказались работать и стали требовать, чтобы вы их еще и кормили за свой счет, да еще стали приставать к вашей жене и дочке. Бутанцам, конечно, ничего не осталось, как попросить обнаглевших гостей убраться подальше в соседние Индию и Непал, где на сегодняшний день существует насколько колоний тибетццев в изгнании уже не из Тибета, а из Бутана. Ну и этой швали, естественно, ничего не остается, как поливать грязью своих бывших хозяев, которые когда-то дали им приют...


В приведённой Газа статье пишется о возможности посещения лишь десяти процентов территории... Само это уже КАК-ТО настораживает.
А приведённые Вами разяснения...  По вашему стилю выражения мнения о других людях... Не стану с Вами спорить. В любом случае я не в курсе проишодящего в Бутане.

----------

Аким Иваныч (18.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Joy

> Это гнилая тибетццкая пропаганда гнилого тибетццкого правительства в изгнании ...... Ну и этой швали, естественно, ничего не остается, как поливать грязью своих бывших хозяев


Пожалуйста, воздержитесь от оскорблений, ради блага всех живых существ. 
Этот форум читают практикующие буддисты.
Надеюсь на понимание, спасибо.

----------


## Denli

> В приведённой Газа статье пишется о возможности посещения лишь десяти процентов территории... Само это уже КАК-ТО настораживает.


Это оч. интересный момент: 
1. Во первых правительство Бутана вводит ограничения на сервис, который получают туристы. Вы не можете останавливать в любом отеле: можете только в аккредитованном для приема туристов. Но эта практика распространена и в других странах: в Китае, например.

2. Бутан - горная страна, часть территории недоступна для проезда на джипах. Но, тем не менее, треккинги в Бутане имеют место быть. Наша компания продает несколько треккингов в Бутане.

3. Чтобы в Бутане были регионы, принципиально запрещенные к посещению иностранцами, я не слышал. Но если у вас есть сведения что такие места есть, дайте пожалуйста конкретные названия: я уточню у своих партнеров.




> По вашему стилю выражения мнения о других людях... Не стану с Вами спорить.


Ну так я просто хожу без розовых очков. Как и автор этих строк -  насмотрелся на народ-богоносец вживую. Да вы сами зайдите на сайт тибетского правительства в изгнании и посмотрите статистику: сколько взрослого трудоспособного населения занято на постоянных работах. А потом задайтесь вопросом: почему они не работают, но живут так хорошо. На порядок лучше местного населения. Впрочем, это уже оффтопик...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.05.2011), Майя П (19.12.2010), Оскольд (01.07.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Это оч. интересный момент: 
> 1. Во первых правительство Бутана вводит ограничения на сервис, который получают туристы. Вы не можете останавливать в любом отеле: можете только в аккредитованном для приема туристов.


Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче, в каждый свой приезд в Россию, приглашает в Бутан. Интересно, отличается ли по своему статусу туристическая поездка от  паломнической поездки и по приглашению Гантенга Ринпоче?
(Впрочем это можно выяснить у общины "Еше Корло".)




> Да вы сами зайдите на сайт тибетского правительства в изгнании и посмотрите статистику: сколько взрослого трудоспособного населения занято на постоянных работах. А потом задайтесь вопросом: почему они не работают, но живут так хорошо. На порядок лучше местного населения. Впрочем, это уже оффтопик...


 Оффтопик на оффтопик.
Такова правда жизни, карма.  Что кто-то может  работать -"пахать", но всё равно жить всю жизнь в бедности, и есть те, кто не работает, но при этом достаточно богат. Осуждать кого-то за то, что кто-то не работает, но живет хорошо -  это неправильно, так можно дойти до того, что " а нужно всё взять и поделить!". В России также есть некоторые национальные диаспоры, которые живут весьма безбедно, но при этом не особо напрягаясь )).

----------

Слава Эркин (19.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче, в каждый свой приезд в Россию, приглашает в Бутан. Интересно, отличается ли по своему статусу туристическая поездка от  паломнической поездки и по приглашению Гантенга Ринпоче?


Действительно, есть какой-то механизм, когда гражданин страны может пригласить в гости не-гражданина страны. Но как этот механизм работает, и какие при этом нужно платить налоги и сборы, мне не ведомо: на туристический поток это не поставишь, значит для меня и практического интереса не представляет.




> Такова правда жизни, карма.  Что кто-то может  работать -"пахать", но всё равно жить всю жизнь в бедности, и есть те, кто не работает, но при этом достаточно богат. Осуждать кого-то за то, что кто-то не работает, но живет хорошо -  это неправильно, так можно дойти до того, что " а нужно всё взять и поделить!". В России также есть некоторые национальные диаспоры, которые живут весьма безбедно, но при этом не особо напрягаясь )).


Я осуждаю не жизнь тибетского народа без бедности, а *паразитизм*. Разницу чувствуете???

----------

Аким Иваныч (19.12.2010), Оскольд (01.07.2011), Слава Эркин (19.12.2010)

----------


## Gaza

Вот мне бы как-раз хотелось паразитировать где-нибудь. Жаль, что в Бутане это сложно.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Вот мне бы как-раз хотелось паразитировать где-нибудь. Жаль, что в Бутане это сложно.


Ну что тут скажешь...

----------

Буль (19.12.2010)

----------


## Gaza

По поводу саркастических замечаний в адрес тибетцев. А разве этнически бутанцы и тибетцы не один народ?

----------


## Aion

> А разве этнически бутанцы и тибетцы не один народ?


Этнически бутанцы не один народ, см. Королевство Бутан. Население

----------

